# wiring nightmare!



## Treebeard (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello all! Im needing to get my 400w hps working but unfourtunatley i disconnected a few of the wires from the ballast and ignitor and i have no idea where they go is there a guide on this or does anyone know which wires should be where?? I can take a pic if this helps. any help is appreciated


----------



## Growdude (Mar 24, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> Hello all! Im needing to get my 400w hps working but unfourtunatley i disconnected a few of the wires from the ballast and ignitor and i have no idea where they go is there a guide on this or does anyone know which wires should be where?? I can take a pic if this helps. any help is appreciated


 
What is the model# of the ballast and make.


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply. Its all phillips and its not from the proper grow light its from the kinda light you find in a warehouse, it originally had all the ballast etc as part of the light, all in one kinda thing.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 25, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the reply. Its all phillips and its not from the proper grow light its from the kinda light you find in a warehouse, it originally had all the ballast etc as part of the light, all in one kinda thing.


 
If there is a number on the transformer itself it will help but here is a generic diagram, if yours is not multi-tap then disregard the other voltage wires.
http://www.venturelighting.com/images/Wiring_E_big.gif


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey. Thanks for the diagram but i think its wired differantly to that because it designed for UK power which i think is slightly differant. I only have one 125w envirolite which just isnt enough now that my plants are about 1month old. growing very long stalks.


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 25, 2007)

right i got some pics if this helps. Red = live    Blue = negative  Green+yellow= Earth, I dont know if its the same for USA as UK. as you  can see there's some stray wires. the blue and white ones going off the pic are going to the bulb. Its all rusty because i nabbed it out of an old warehouse building! Thanks for any help


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 26, 2007)

please help in desperate need!


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 26, 2007)

please help in desperate need!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 26, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> right i got some pics if this helps. Red = live Blue = negative Green+yellow= Earth, I dont know if its the same for USA as UK. as you can see there's some stray wires. the blue and white ones going off the pic are going to the bulb. Its all rusty because i nabbed it out of an old warehouse building! Thanks for any help


 
It looks like there is a diagram on the front of the ignitor, also on the front of the transformer.
See if you can take a picture of them, its hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry its blurry


----------



## Growdude (Mar 26, 2007)

let me ask another quick question,
Does the white wire on the transformer go directly to the ignitor, it looks like it goes up thru the white tube and then to the ignitor. I just want to make sure.

Also did you move or remove any other wires other than that white one That is free?

Are you in the UK or on 220 volt?


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello, yea the white wire goes to the ignitor. pretty much all the wires have been moved by myself. im in the Uk which makes it harder for you to explain Thanks


----------



## Growdude (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok first what I would do is on the ignitor you have a blue wire and a white wire under the same screw.  Take that white wire and it goes to the light. The white wire you have going to the light now goes under the transformer terminal with the blue wire.
Leave the white wire where it is that goes directly to the transformer thru the white plastic tube.

If you study the diagram on the ignitor it shows a neutral wire and a ignitor wire with the cap going to the lamp.(this is the white wire thats with the blue wire,neutral, under the same screw on the ignitor, if you follow it it also goes to the cap so this also needs to go to the lamp)

Also if you look you will see a transformer wire along with a ignitor wire going to the lamp.(This is why I say take the white wire going to the lamp now and put it under the blue wire of the transformer.)

The last wire on the ignitor is shown to go directly to the transformer.
(this is why I say leave that white wire thats going directly to the transformer alone).

Try it out for about 10 seconds if it doesnt ignite the bulb unplug it.
Good luck let us know if it worked.


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry for this has nothing to do with the thread, I'm just here to appologise to you growdude. Maybe your right, maybe I shouldn't be growing. I'm probably just gonna chop my plants and smoke what I got but I feel bad for what I said and I regret it, I'm sorry. Maybe I'll be back in a couple years. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 27, 2007)

EvryScarHasAStry said:
			
		

> Sorry for this has nothing to do with the thread, I'm just here to appologise to you growdude. Maybe your right, maybe I shouldn't be growing. I'm probably just gonna chop my plants and smoke what I got but I feel bad for what I said and I regret it, I'm sorry. Maybe I'll be back in a couple years. I wish you the best of luck.


 
Sent you a PM.


----------

